# My Grandson Was Hit By A Car Yesterday!



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2017)

But God is Great and he wasn't hurt too badly even though he wound up on the hood of the car from the impact. No broken bones, blood or concussions. He's in the hospital with a neck brace and they are observing him. He had some fluid in his stomach and they don't know why that is. They took him for  a CT scan and X-ray of his leg and gave him pain medication. Right after the ambulance brought him in he was alert, taking with us and even cracking a joke or two with his siblings. He was strapped down with his head and neck secured. 

The young woman who hit him was hysterical by accounts from my former DIL, his mother. His mom did her best to console the woman even though she herself was hysterical. A good samaritan woman stopped to assist in any way she could until the ambulance got there. My step granddaughter expressed the desire to pray for the woman knowing what she must've been going through. After all, something like that changes your life.  That's the kind of people my ex-DiL and step granddaughter are. That's why I love them so much. We are all just SO thankful that his injuries were not life threatening!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't take this the wrong way but it could've been much worse. A close call that went in the child's favor it seems.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 12, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> But God is Great and he wasn't hurt too badly even though he wound up on the hood of the car from the impact. No broken bones, blood or concussions. He's in the hospital with a neck brace and they are observing him. He had some fluid in his stomach and they don't know why that is. They took him for  a CT scan and X-ray of his leg and gave him pain medication. Right after the ambulance brought him in he was alert, taking with us and even cracking a joke or two with his siblings. He was strapped down with his head and neck secured. The young woman who hit him was hysterical by accounts from my former DIL, his mother. His mom did her best to console the woman even though she herself was hysterical. A good samaritan woman stopped to assist in any way she could until the ambulance got there. My step granddaughter expressed the desire to pray for the woman knowing what she must've been going through. After all, something like that changes your life.  That's the kind of people my ex-DiL and step granddaughter are. That's why I love them so much. We are all just SO thankful that his injuries were not life threatening!



Speedy recovery !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2017)

Glad to hear it wasn't too serious, hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 12, 2017)

I can tell your first hand wht it is like to be struck by a car. When I was 10 I was riding my bike when I was hit. I remember putting my hand out to stop the car and then waking up sitting in the front seat between two men I didnt know. The impact bent my bike sent me flying 12 feet and I landed on the street it broke my cheek bone which swelled up to the size of an orange. Not a pleasant experience but I wish your grandson a speedy recovery....


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 12, 2017)

Thank God for the minor injuries (relatively speaking).
An inch one way or another could make all the difference in the world.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh my goodness Diva, I am sorry to hear this but glad he's ok. What  scare, though!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2017)

Diva. I'm so glad to hear that his injuries were not catastrophic, and wish him a speedy recovery.  I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh my! What a terrible shock for everyone concerned, Diva. So relieved your grandson was not seriously injured. Wishing him a rapid recovery. Blessings on all who were affected by this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but it could've been much worse. A close call that went in the child's favor it seems.
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


Nothing to "take the wrong way" WhatInThe...We said the exact same thing.  I want to THANK YOU ALL for your well wishes for my grandson's speedy recovery!


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about this but so glad he is going to recover.  My sister was killed that way when she was 6 years old.  Long ago but I still recall the many years of sadness and depression it caused for my family.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I'm sorry to hear about this but so glad he is going to recover.  My sister was killed that way when she was 6 years old.  Long ago but I still recall the many years of sadness and depression it caused for my family.


Thank you Iodine.  So sorry to read about your sister...that must've been so devastating! Wishing you solace and comfort because I know that grief can sometimes resurface, even after all these years. My favorite cousin drowned when he was 26. I was 25, only a couple of months younger than him. That was the most devastating thing in my life. I still think of him often and miss him so much.  Peace be with you.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 22, 2017)

OEDiva, glad the grandson is okay.  I've had my share of brushes with cars but, I was inside, so no flying up in the air, however, as a child, I did witness one of my brothers fly through the air when he ran after a ball and was hit.  Very traumatizing to witness, but, he too turned out ok in that instances after some medical care.

Again, good that your loved one suffered no serious injuries and hope he continues to be well.


----------



## Lois (May 11, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> But God is Great and he wasn't hurt too badly even though he wound up on the hood of the car from the impact. No broken bones, blood or concussions. He's in the hospital with a neck brace and they are observing him. He had some fluid in his stomach and they don't know why that is. They took him for  a CT scan and X-ray of his leg and gave him pain medication. Right after the ambulance brought him in he was alert, taking with us and even cracking a joke or two with his siblings. He was strapped down with his head and neck secured. The young woman who hit him was hysterical by accounts from my former DIL, his mother. His mom did her best to console the woman even though she herself was hysterical. A good samaritan woman stopped to assist in any way she could until the ambulance got there. My step granddaughter expressed the desire to pray for the woman knowing what she must've been going through. After all, something like that changes your life.  That's the kind of people my ex-DiL and step granddaughter are. That's why I love them so much. We are all just SO thankful that his injuries were not life threatening!


. 


I am so,glad your grandson is okay.   Mine that was 24 and soon to 25 next month was killed in a cycle accident last week.   He died instantly.  Just breaks my heart.


----------



## jujube (May 11, 2017)

Oh, Lois, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. So young to die.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 28, 2017)

Lois said:


> .
> 
> 
> I am so,glad your grandson is okay.   Mine that was 24 and soon to 25 next month was killed in a cycle accident last week.   He died instantly.  Just breaks my heart.


Lois, you have my deepest, heartfelt condolences. I can't imagine what you are going through right now.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2017)

Oh Lois, how horrid. My deepest sympathy on your loss.


----------

